# صلوا معى من أجل البابا شنودة



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (6 مايو 2008)

:smi106: سافر اليوم قداسة البابا شنودة إلى الولايات المتحدة بصورة مفاجئة لم يسبق التنويه عنها و ذلك لأسباب طبية.
من المعروف أن رحلته العلاجية الأخيرة إلى الولايات المتحدة كانت فى نوفمبر الماضى.
و قد اتصل به الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك صباح اليوم للإطمئنان على صحة قداسته.
ربنا يحفظهلنا أزمنة سالمة و سنوات مديدة .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلوا معى من أجل البابا شنودة*

*ربناااااااااا يرجعه لنا بالسلامة ويشفيه*​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلوا معى من أجل البابا شنودة*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ربناااااااااا يرجعه لنا بالسلامة ويشفيه*​



آمين
وشكرا"لمرورك ياقمر


----------



## جيلان (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلوا معى من أجل البابا شنودة*

*ربنا يرجعهلنا بالسلامة ويشفيه من مرضه
وبجد ربنا يقويه لانه فعلا بيتعب معانا كتير*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلوا معى من أجل البابا شنودة*



جيلان قال:


> *ربنا يرجعهلنا بالسلامة ويشفيه من مرضه
> وبجد ربنا يقويه لانه فعلا بيتعب معانا كتير*



طبعا" أصل الأقباط متعبين أوى
وميرسى يا قمر


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلوا معى من أجل البابا شنودة*

*الهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
احنا جاين ياحبيبى النهاردة نحط بين ايبدك حبيبك البابا شنودة 
اطلب منك يالهى ان ترجعه لينا بالف سلامة وبصحة عافية 
انت تعلم يالهى كل متطلبتنا 
ارجوك ان تحفظه لنا ازمنة كثيرة وسنين مديدة 
ببركة شفاعة امنا العذراء مريم 
والشهيد العظيم مارجرجس البطل القوى 
ورجل الصلاة ابى الحبيب البابا كيرليس 
رجعه لينا يالهى بالف سلامة ​*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلوا معى من أجل البابا شنودة*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *الهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
> احنا جاين ياحبيبى النهاردة نحط بين ايبدك حبيبك البابا شنودة
> اطلب منك يالهى ان ترجعه لينا بالف سلامة وبصحة عافية
> انت تعلم يالهى كل متطلبتنا
> ...


آمين
شكرا"لصلاتك الحلوة يا Engy_love_jesus


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلوا معى من أجل البابا شنودة*

أحب أقول لكل من تهمه صحة البابا شنودة
ان البابا شنودة بخير و صحة جيدة و ده على لسانالأنبا ابرام عضو سكرتارية المجمع المقدس و أسقف الفيوم.
و أن سفره المفاجئ كان لحرص الفريق الطبى على متابعة الحالة الصحية و الاطمئنان على كل و ظائف الجسم.
و أن البابا سيعود بالسلامة صباح يوم الجمعة المقبل.
ولا يسعنى إلا أن أقول: إلى منتهى الأعوام يا لسان العطر.


----------



## mero_engel (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلوا معى من أجل البابا شنودة*

*يارب يرجعلنا بالسلامه*
*ويكمل فتره شفاه علي خير*
*ويحفظلنا علي صحته*​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلوا معى من أجل البابا شنودة*



mero_engel قال:


> *يارب يرجعلنا بالسلامه*
> *ويكمل فتره شفاه علي خير*
> *ويحفظلنا علي صحته*​



آمين
و شكرا" لمرورك


----------



## candy shop (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلوا معى من أجل البابا شنودة*

ربنا يحافظ عليه

ويديم عليه الصحه والعافيه

ويرجع بالف سلامه​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلوا معى من أجل البابا شنودة*

*آمين شكرا" لمرورك يا كاندى*


----------

